# on the droid raxr



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

on the razr forum theres a download to boot into cwr on every boot is there any way for one of the dev could make it work on the bionic
that would be a great move foward for people that use cwr and not safestrap


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

Powerboost script 2.2 has it. google it


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

dstreng said:


> Powerboost script 2.2 has it. google it


really ? would that work on eclipse


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> really ? would that work on eclipse


Use safestrap it boots up everytime


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Use safestrap it boots up everytime


i under stand that but i feel more comfortable with using cwr
on my old x i could boot into clock work by just turning of my phone plug to wall charger and turn on thats cool and its locked


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> on the razr forum theres a download to boot into cwr on every boot is there any way for one of the dev could make it work on the bionic
> that would be a great move foward for people that use cwr and not safestrap


Just use bionic bootstrap. Open the app, select bootstrap recovery, it'll popup "success", click ok and then select reboot recovery. Easiest cwr method in my opinion


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Just use bionic bootstrap. Open the app, select bootstrap recovery, it'll popup "success", click ok and then select reboot recovery. Easiest cwr method in my opinion


i understand that i like the x cause in case of boot loop i dont have to restore to stock then reload my back up
with my bolt volume down and power to go into cwr


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a universal powerbost script that will boot into cam everytime along with other mods as well


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

neckbonest said:


> There is a universal powerbost script that will boot into cam everytime along with other mods as well


i read that and it sounds complicated to get it going im not the most tech savy person when it comes to what you have to do


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

Its actually pretty easy. There are some vids on YouTube you should check out


----------

